# Ive hwe einbeck 638 bicycle can someone please help with any information



## Tony73 (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## 3-speeder (Nov 18, 2019)

Some more photos might help with the evaluation. Maybe some close ups of the components and such


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2019)

Three selections but only two choices?


----------



## non-fixie (Nov 20, 2019)

Looking the frame geometry and the generator braze-on, I think it would have looked something like this originally. Currently for sale with an asking price of €70.


----------

